# Paraguard Question



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

how long it will take to get paraguard out of my tank if i use carbon?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Depends on lots of variables, such as how big of tank, how much was dosed, how much carbon you are using, if you are using carbon in a reactor or media bag etc etc etc....


----------

